# Need your expertise on...



## PhillyKid (May 17, 2011)

My LGS, I deal with all the time has a CW9 "used" 400 rounds down the pipe, 3 total magazines..

$300 out the door..

Is it a good price... Should I jump on it..

Come on fellas tell me what would you do..

Thank you in advance. I would like the P9, but they are a lot more..

Best Regards,
Jim L.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

$300 works.

Honestly, there's not a nickel's difference between the CW and the P - except for the extra mag and you're getting 3 which are about $35 ea. Poly barrel, no biggie. Cosmetic finishing on the slide, who cares?

Great gun. Very accurate. Was my 1st Kahr and have purchased 3 more since. Want a K40 now. 

You'll never look back.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

A Kahr is just getting broken in at 400 rounds. With three magazines, I would buy it immediately if everything looked good.


----------



## tkroenlein (May 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great deal. At the price I paid for mine, that's about a $200+ savings with the extra mags. Did you get it yet? A couple things to remember with the Kahr's. Rounds MUST be fed from the magazine, don't drop one in the pipe and release the slide. The rim has to come up underneath the extractor, as it is not designed snap over the rim. Use the slide release to chamber rounds. This eliminates a "soft release" that prevents proper function. Beyond that, the CW9 is quite a little wonder. It carries like a little gun, but delivers shootability on par with many "compact" size guns.


----------

